# Sage Oracle demonstration



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello,

After owning a Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2 grinder, I am now looking for something more automatic that all of my family can use and can still produce great espresso. Which is why I am looking to buy the Oracle (non touch). However, before spending my money (a lot!), I would like to see the Oracle in action. Please can anyone tell me where around (south) Manchester I might be able to see a demonstration?

Many thanks!


----------



## Tanguero (Mar 29, 2018)

liesnl said:


> Hello,
> 
> After owning a Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2 grinder, I am now looking for something more automatic that all of my family can use and can still produce great espresso. Which is why I am looking to buy the Oracle (non touch). However, before spending my money (a lot!), I would like to see the Oracle in action. Please can anyone tell me where around (south) Manchester I might be able to see a demonstration?
> 
> Many thanks!


I moved up from a gaggia to an oracle last May.

Overall I have been very pleased....it does produce a quality espresso or flat white without any trouble and pretty consistantly. Every now and then the grind needs adjusting but cleaning is very important, not just the brewhead.

It is a chunk of hard earned cash to buy but for ease of use and quality of coffee I am glad I bought it.

I only use Brita filtered water even though it has its own filter.....better safe than sorry. If I lived near your area I would have been happy to demo.


----------



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks Tanguero, that is really useful!


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

do you have a Lakeland store near you? they have machines on display and you can the machine in operation.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

liesnl said:


> Hello,
> 
> After owning a Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2 grinder, I am now looking for something more automatic that all of my family can use and can still produce great espresso. Which is why I am looking to buy the Oracle (non touch). However, before spending my money (a lot!), I would like to see the Oracle in action. Please can anyone tell me where around (south) Manchester I might be able to see a demonstration?
> 
> Many thanks!


I'd urge you to consider something different for the very expensive price of that machine...you would pretty much be able to get a Niche Zero and ACS Minima (when it's finally released) for the same sort of money and have the family learn the very simple process of producing a coffee from prosumer kit.


----------



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

Iris said:


> do you have a Lakeland store near you? they have machines on display and you can the machine in operation.


Thanks, I do! So will ring them.


----------



## liesnl (Feb 25, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> I'd urge you to consider something different for the very expensive price of that machine...you would pretty much be able to get a Niche Zero and ACS Minima (when it's finally released) for the same sort of money and have the family learn the very simple process of producing a coffee from prosumer kit.


I can get the machine for £969 after the £200 pound trade in (I have a dead pod machine I can use for that), which I think is a good price. I will definitely look at the Niche Zero and ACS Minima, but they seem quite a lot more expensive. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@ronsil and @Mrboots2u have these machines. Probably fair to say that the standard set up will consistently produce a better cup than a Nespresso but to get the best out of it, they have accepted that a better grinder is needed (ron has one, boots wants one) in order to get the most out of the machine. So, it seems self defeating to buy one unless there are genuinely more people with little or no interest using it than are not. If thats not the case, buy separates and learn your craft


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I had a Sage Oracle for about 3 months .. It made very nice coffee . The tamping and automated milk texturing were very good and it's a very easy machine to learn to use .. It also has preinfusion and other features that make it an attractive proposition..

However in my experience Sage backup during warranty can be very variable ..

After the warranty I believe you will be on your own and will have to rely on Coffee Classic to repair it ..

From other threads posts on here they will not sell spares to you or to any other engineers/repair centres..

Many engineers I believe will not touch them ..

So although it may appear cheap to begin with that may not be the case after a few years ..

Unlike your classic which will go on and on I don't think that is the case with Sage appliances..

Maybe a jaded view with my experiences .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I am in Lancaster is that's any help.

I have the original oracle which is about £1100 in John Lewis at the moment,

For the life of me I can not see why anyone would pay the premium for the touch screen version.

The oracle is a trade of of conveinience v quality on the cup .

It still requires someone to set it up and dual it in, to get the best from it , it would need scales.

Once set up it would allow a family member to make a half decent milk drink with a minimum of fuss , the milk function in particular is really good.

If you want to explore lighter roasted specialty coffee/espresso then in all honesty id pass on it , the grinder just isnt up to it, to get the best from this stuff.


----------

